# Best transfers for thin lines?



## Strongman (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm a new member but have been reading this forum for years now and appreciate the collective wisdom shared.

I have several designs in Illustrator created, but many contain line thickness as small as 1 point (possibly smaller, but I assume I'll have to increase these). I'd like to start on the path to create tshirts utilizing heat transfers (vs screenprinting).

Does anyone have recommendations for brands/vendors of custom heat transfers that work well for finely detailed art?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I have had fine lines printed by F&M, Howard and Semo; they only problem is they are likely to crack after a year or two.


----------



## Strongman (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks, wormil. I really appreciate the insight.


----------



## gurgle (May 24, 2011)

I'm wondering about this also. I want to get some transfers to use as tags, but every place I've looked at recommends no smaller line than 1 point and my design ends up pretty huge if I keep all the fonts/lines above that.


----------



## gurgle (May 24, 2011)

Does anyone know of a place that does fine lines and has info about it on their site? I checked F&M and Semo, F&M had a 1pt limit and Semo says 2pt on their site. Is this is why 'tagless' tags are huge on most shirts?


----------

